# does it really matter if a dog walks in front of you?



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

*I'm sorry if this isn't very clear, it seems as though some of my words here confuse people. my vision is partially damaged so it affects how i type,apologies for typos or unclear points.*
not like super ahead of you or pulling, like not pulling but walking farther than you?

typically xerxes walks beside me pretty well, but occasionally he'll walk a little ahead of me. doesn't pull but is farther, I get people yelling at me that "my dog doesn't know it's place and should be slinking behind me" or something.

I think it's mostly from those people obsessed with cesar milan, he's super upset about not letting a dog get in front of you?

though some of the dogs saved I am not questioning, I personally believe this type of thinking is ridiculous.
choking a dog into forced submission or such things just doesn't appeal to me. -_-

not looking to argue/offend on this, everyone has their own opinion/what works for them...

but is there any proper evidence a dog walking in front of you makes the dog dominant or unbalanced? not pulling ahead, just calmly walking ahead. I've never encountered a problem with xerxes or other dogs I walk when I walk like this... :\ here now a lot of physical correction based trainers I've seen will imitate him, making that "tch" noise and jerking dogs on whatever device they're using. like...I don't know, many people are beginning/already think that they have to be superior to their dog as opposed to equal.(yes, personally I view my dog as equal. I don't believe in that "alpha" concept.)

beginning to think I'm the only one who thinks this...:I


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know because i am not a trainer, but i want my dogs next to me or behind, because when they are in front, they tend to pull.

i don't really care whether it's about dominace or not. i don't want my dogs pulling and they will do that if i let them in front of me.

when i do let them in front of me, it's because we are somewhere they can smell their special smells and things like that...but it's a situational thing or a treat.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

IMHO, if the dog is not pulling, I don't think it matters. Aspen walks in front of me, sometimes, without pulling of course. If I tell him to walk beside me, he will. He still knows I'm the boss...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

On a leash my greyhound walks slightly ahead of me, but has never pulled (unless he sees a cat) and is beautiful to see on a lead, very elegant. I think it also depends on how big your dog is and how fast you like to walk. My dog has very long legs and I walk really fast and have long legs too (I'm 6ft tall). But if I was walking a poodle or a spaniel no doubt I would be ahead of the dog as they probably wouldn't be able to keep up with me. if my father in law walks my dog, he (dog) slows right down as my FIL is short and elderly.
However, I go out of the gate first when we go through, he has to wait for the command to come through and definitely knows his place.
(My FIL's border collie is a bloody nuisance on a lead and pulls like buggery and is dreadful even though he is fabulous off lead, quite submissive and knows all the commands, probably because he is un-neutered he feels it is his duty to scent mark everything in sight)


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm with malluver1005. I'm sick of seeing this dominance crap everywhere (Not talking about you, OP -- just in general). Walking ahead of you CAN result in pulling... which is a self-reinforcing habit because if you have a strong day or even if you don't and you just don't correct it immediately, your animal now knows that it pulls and gets what it wants. It gets where it wants to go faster and is rewarded by all kinds of wonderful sniffs. So while I'm with Re that I don't like my dogs too far ahead because they may feel that disconnect from me and want to pull.... I don't entirely discourage it either -- UNLESS they start doing their own thing.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont mind if Ruby walks ahead of me, as long as she doesnt pull. If she starts pulling I stop walking and wait for her to walk a circle around me and stop at my side. I will start walking again and if she tries to pull I stop again and bundle up her leash so she has to walk beside me. As soon as she calms down I drop the leash again and she walks nicely. She usually takes turns walking beside me, behind me, and infront. She rarely ever pulls - only when excited or wanting to meet another dog. I have a 6 foot leash, I dont do the retractable ones. She is always amazing off leash, when she starts running, she will stop and turn around and wait for me to come closer and tell her to go again. She knows not to wander off.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have small dogs and tend to walk at least 4 of mine at a time. I take one more if hubby goes with just to help with leashes. They always walk in front of me but don't pull. I prefer that so I can always keep an eye on them. I occasionally run into a stray and I don't want one sneaking up on my dogs from behind and would rather see it coming and have the situation under control before anything happens. I also enjoy watching their cute little booties.....:wink:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My two walk in front of me. If they're pulling, we stop. Pull = no forward movement. This means that it sometimes takes us a long time to get somewhere really awesome (like the dog park or the pet store), but I will not be dragged places. 

However, I find it easier to walk two dogs when they are walking a little in front, or, at worst, right beside me in a "heel" position. I do NOT like them behind me, and generally don't allow it since walking behind usually means they're trying to get into something I don't want them to have.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never had Aspen walk behind me. I don't like it and I never will let him. I can't see him!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I, personally don't care if my dogs are ahead of me pulling. I know, I know I should have then trained better to leash walking, but meh.......

No-one else ever walks my dogs on a leash, I won't have to worry about them being a pain in the **s to someone else. I do set minimal rules though......they can lean into the leash, but not DRAG me down the road....I do set the pace. I really wish the road conditions were good enough around here to train them for carting. That would be fun.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer my dogs walk ahead of me so the leash isn't getting tangled on them or me, if they are beside me I have to drape the leash over their back, I'm short and it's a 6 foot leash so otherwise it'd be dragging, I don't really care where they are as long as they don't pull, the whole walk is for them so they might as well enjoy it and not be stuck in a heel if it's not needed. I always wonder what people think your dog is going to take over if they walk in front of you? Are they suddenly going to realize they are in control and attack you? Are they going to take the car without permission? I don't get it. It doesn't even make sense in "wolf pack" stuff, wolves don't walk each other on leashes or through doorways, nor does one always lead the rest.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I really wish the road conditions were good enough around here to train them for carting. That would be fun.
> 
> View attachment 6198


Oh God, I wanna live where you live!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

kellykelly said:


> I get people yelling at me that "my dog doesn't know it's place and should be slinking behind me" or something.
> 
> I think it's mostly from those people obsessed with cesar milan, he's super upset about not letting a dog get in front of you?


Kellykelly, where on earth do you live? Seriously, you have your dog attacked with mace spray, and now people yelling at you for the terrible sin of having your dog actually walk in front of you. Thats just terrible, I can't imagine people being so ignorant and downright mean. You walk your dog the way that makes you happy, and screw what the rest of them think.

I'm so sorry about your eyesight, is there any chance it will improve over time?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I take my dogs to obedience classes, but i dont use agressive methods. When i'm training, i simply turn around when they start to pull. They figure out they arent going to get anywhere but in small circles and start to listen eventually. My boxers tend to pull when walking infront of me, so i prefer them at my side. If i let them walk infrot of me, its fine. unless they start to pull and i tell them to back off and they back up and respect my wishes. I have tendon problems in my elbow, so i cant have them pulling me. But i see no problem with a dog walking infront of their owner as long as they aren't pulling them down the road of pulling so hard they might hurt themselves.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Toby walks in front, Tuffy behind. I wish Tuffy would walk faster. He's arthritic, getting up in years and nosy, sniffs and marks a lot. Toby does pull, but I stop and back up and make him turn around. He's the most timid dog in the world, it isn't dominance. He has never defended himself against any dog or puppy.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Kellykelly, where on earth do you live? Seriously, you have your dog attacked with mace spray, and now people yelling at you for the terrible sin of having your dog actually walk in front of you. Thats just terrible, I can't imagine people being so ignorant and downright mean. You walk your dog the way that makes you happy, and screw what the rest of them think.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your eyesight, is there any chance it will improve over time?


I live in Minnesota, lol. funny how some people say its the friendliest state ever yet people aren't friendly. :c helps with patience with less rude people a lot though, I guess.

eh, kinda doubt the vision thing will be fixed, it's okay though it could be worse. :I

I'd like to not pay attention to what people think, but typically people push and yell to get their point across...don't really like being yelled at. x-x


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I do what some people think is a big no-no with Duke on leash - I let him do whatever he wants. He can walk in front, beside, slightly behind, way out to the side, etc, because I figure when I'm taking him for a walk, it's for his benefit, more than mine - it's so he can see, smell, explore different things that he doesnt see and smell in our yard. He just isnt allowed to pull. But aside from no pulling, he can pretty much do what his heart desires!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs have a let's go command for relaxed walking and as long as they do not have behavioral issues we are working on or pulling they are fine. We also have a very tight heel for times when we area in town and I want them close to me not tangled in a stroller or eating garbage of the ground. It depends on your dog, your own condition (handicapped I would insist on more beside you for better control and the dog being in a more work frame of mind) his age and general behavior.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When Mol and I walk or run or bike in the early morning, she has to behave herself, we are all business, things to do, places to go, so no shirking around, no pulling. At night however, we walk with the pugs and/or the schnauzer from up the road, me on the bike and Windy in the carrier, so it's a fun walk. She is on a long leash (30'), she can sniff, gaze at aeroplanes, ponder on the state of the world, a non-structured time to enjoy herself and do what she wants (within reason of course).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I will always expect Rebel to heel when I ask him to. there are various reasons for this - mostly because he doesn't walk on a leash and there's a safety factor involved. I don't consider heeling walking behind me, it's walking alongside me.

If I give him the choice (and I often do) he likes to wander on ahead of me. I haven't owned a dog yet that likes to walk behind - but I have seen them. They are dogs with fear/self confidence issues.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

May i please just say somthing here.
Being a Cesar Millan fan and follower i just want to say somthing to people who also try to be followers.

what most veiwers take from watching the dog whisper-
"oh so hes saying i need to start DOMINATING my dog and being more strict with him/her to see miricales happen ok!.......YANK"

what YOU SHOULD BE TAKEING FROM CESAR MILLAN!!
"oh so hes saying try to keep my dog calm and fufilled by giveing them plenty of excersize then rewarding my dog for being calm and relaxed ok!"

if you dont have problems with a dominat dog or pulling or jerking or lunging after other dogs WHO CARES?? your dogs NOT in a dominate state of mind( if he/she tries to pass me im gonna bite them) or an excited state of mind (OMG i wanna go here,and here,and here,and here wee lets zig zag!)
than WHAT are you worried about?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I like my dog to walk beside me but thats just cuz I feel comfortable like that. Avery doesn't pull but she also doesn't try to walk in front of me. I think its nice to walk next to her but I guess it doesnt really matter as long as the dog isnt pulling. I hate to see dogs walking their owners ha. And well my Audrey the chihuahua, she figures why walk when she can be carried  But when she does walk its usually right next to me also. She naturally likes standing and walking next to me. Even if I'm just walking around the house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels is a different story. She does whatever the heck she wants. We gave up on a leash a long time ago, and just kind of trot or walk or run behind her and try to herd her in the right direction. 

She can run fast for short distances but has no stamina so she can't totally leave us in the dust.

Wonder what those Minnesotans would say if they saw US walking! HAHAHAHAH. ha.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I enjoy a little pulling on walks for my pitbull, we enjoy the walks much more this way with no problems. She is a powerful working girl  but will still listen to me when I need her to.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> My dogs have a let's go command for relaxed walking and as long as they do not have behavioral issues we are working on or pulling they are fine. We also have a very tight heel for times when we area in town and I want them close to me not tangled in a stroller or eating garbage of the ground. It depends on your dog, your own condition (handicapped I would insist on more beside you for better control and the dog being in a more work frame of mind) his age and general behavior.


agreed.

there's a time and a place for all types of walking.

when i see people coming, the dogs walk closer to me.

when they are smelling every blade of grass, they can relax and so do i.

for us, it depends on the situation.

we are at the point...that, when we see another dog we don't know....we stop to ask if we can introduce and usually we can, so there's no pulling the next time....

and when we walk, they can then either meet and greet or we can pass peaceably....

i think it's beneficial to everyone that dogs have manners, just as we are supposed to have social manners...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll start off by saying what I was first told at training class:

If the dog is in front then they will naturally react to a new situation that you are approaching and then you follow.
If you are in front you react and the dog follows you.

Personally I have no idea if this is true or not. I did train becka to walk at a heal and am doing the same for dylan, more than anything because it means the dog is in very close proximity and this is not a natural place for the dog to be (I think). However, when I am walking becka I just have the leas slack and let her do her thing. She does not pull so I don't mind. If I see a situation ahead I sill react first as my lead is not that long and I can change direction or bring her to heal with a little tension.

I did hit a problem while trying to watch Becka's gait after she has damage to her legs as every time I let her walk in front she stopped and waited for me .

At the end of the day we all know if we are in control or being controlled one is good one is bad.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't give a hoot where my dog walks in correlation to me 99% of the time. They know not to pull, and Rodeo I can control on voice commands alone (which is SOOOO nifty when bike riding). Rodeo would prefer to be out front, but will heel when asked. Duke is a clingy mama's boy who is will run into me if I stop too fast. I don't see how it could _really_ matter where the dog walks so long as it is respectful, and under control in public.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya, Im pretty much like Amber....Other then Rhett is my "voice command operated" AND "Mamma's boy" dog!LOL:lol:
I dont really take everyone out, Leo and Brody go if Daddy is coming too(Leo heals to his Daddy and Brody stays a little in front bouncing back to see what everyone else is doing ever minute or so) But Rhett and I are working on being able to get up past a steady walk(which if you have ever walked with me you know is slightly more like a normal person's jog)to a jog without him thinking we are all out running!:tongue: (There is NO WAY I can keep up with that boy!!LOL) So we are working on him staying "in tune" with me at all times....not a true heal, but always ready to come back to one if/when needed!:wink:

I'm also walking Keeva around a couple blocks, or around the jog track at the school down the road....and Dixi comes with Keeva and I most days!:smile: And so they both are working on heeling(I work on that first) and when its just Dixi and I she is allowed to stray a little, as she is very "in tune" with me!:thumb:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i taught my dog to heel on either side with
or without a leash. if i want him to switch sides
i say "other side" and he switches sides. when we're
in the woods my dog is unleashed and he's in front
of me. i use the "other side" command when people
approach with or without their dogs and when people
are approaching on horse back. i don't let him linger behind me. 
when we're in the city he's always in a heel position.
the dominant and alpha theory is overrated concerning
the dog and the human.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

awh, are your dogs injured? :tongue1:



Scarlett_O' said:


> And so they
> 
> >>>>both are working on healing<<<<
> 
> (I work on that first) and when its just Dixi and I she is allowed to stray a little, as she is very "in tune" with me!:thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> awh, are your dogs injured? :tongue1:


HAHA, no I was just posting from the tiny screen of my phone.......while in the car!:tongue:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, no I was just posting from the tiny screen of my phone.......while in the car!:tongue:


Not while driving I hope! :suspicious:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Not while driving I hope! :suspicious:


:shocked: :tape2::tongue:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

:rip::angel::deadhorse:


----------

